# Spanish



## bellaandedward

Right now I'm working on a poster for Turkish class. It's about countries, nations, cities, languages, etc. My notes say the way you say Spanish is "İsponyoka" but I have problems seeing the board at school; I'm nearsighted. Would it be "İsponyaca"? Or am I completely wrong? For now my poster just says "İsponyoka".


----------



## 1nfern0

hi bellaandedward,

correct translation for 'spanish' is = ispanyolca


----------



## bellaandedward

Thank you ^_^ Or, teşekkür ederim!


----------



## AlpArslan

Spanish = İspanyolca (If you refer to the Spanish language)
Spanish = İspanyol (If you refer to a Spanish person)


----------



## Volcano

*http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1102416&highlight=304+spanyol*


----------



## bellaandedward

Thank you for the help ^_^
But, the problem was already resolved and I didn't need to know how to say "I'm from Spain"... but thanks anyhoo


----------

